# partage web : problème d'autorisation (error 403)



## iLooo (11 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

je rencontre un problème avec la fonction Apache intégrée dite "partage web" dont je ne trouve l'échos nulle part dans le forum:
après avoir démarré le partage web et mis une page html dans le dossier ~/Sites , en tapant localhost dans un navigateur (j'ai essayé avec plusieurs), je n'obtiens pas la page de Apache ou l'erreur 404: fichier non trouvé, mais l'*erreur 403: not authorized to access* !!  J'ai essayé avec différentes adresses (localhost/~nomuser , 127.0.0.1 , etc...) toujours le même résultat.
Même en donnant tous les droits de lecture et écriture aux fichiers html, au repertoire, etc..., j'ai toujours cette erreur.
Et ceci est vrai pour tous les users de mon mac (sour 10.3.9).
-> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré un tel cas ?
Merci à vous... :rose:

Je déplace dans internet ou tu auras peut-être la chance d'avoir plus de réponses...


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2006)

Quel est le type de ta page ? Je veux dire, l'extension d'icelle ?


----------



## iLooo (11 Mai 2006)

merci de réagir si vite.
Au début, j'essayais de faire marcher des fichiers en PHP (je fais mes premiers pas en PHP et MySQL) mais en fait, j'ai le problème également avec une page toute bête "index.html" qui contient 3 lignes de html pas méchant.

Peut-être devrais-je préciser que j'avais modifié le fameux httpd.conf pour activer PHP dans un premier temps (ce qui avait en partie marché). Mais depuis j'ai remis le fichier original (dont j'avais une sauvegarde). Ce problème est resté.


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2006)

Bizarre ... D'habitude, ça marche tout seul. J'ai essayé avec un 'index.html' et aussi dans un sous-répertoire, ainsi qu'un autre fichier. Pas de souci.
J'en déduis que :
- ton répertoire Sites n'a peut-être plus les bons droits (vérifie avec le Finder)
- ton fichier httpd.conf n'est plus comme il faut : je n'ai plus Panther donc je ne peux pas trop t'aider [une âme charitable pourra peut-être t'en fournir un tout propre].
- le fichier de configuration propre à ton user est altéré ["/etc/httpd/users/toto.conf", pour le user toto]
Crée un autre user, teste si ça marche et refait le fichier de ton user dans ce cas.
Chez moi :
	
	



```
<Directory "/Users/toto/Sites/">
    Options Indexes MultiViews
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```
Je pense que ça doit ressembler sur Panther.


----------



## iLooo (12 Mai 2006)

Incroyable cette histoire...  


			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> - ton répertoire Sites n'a peut-être plus les bons droits (vérifie avec le Finder)


Je lui ai donné les droits de lecture-écriture pour tous: user, groupe, tous.


			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> - ton fichier httpd.conf n'est plus comme il faut : je n'ai plus Panther donc je ne peux pas trop t'aider [une âme charitable pourra peut-être t'en fournir un tout propre].


peut-être. Il me semblait pourtant avoir remis la sauvegarde de départ.


			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> - le fichier de configuration propre à ton user est altéré ["/etc/httpd/users/toto.conf", pour le user toto]
> Crée un autre user, teste si ça marche et refait le fichier de ton user dans ce cas.


Ca aussi je l'ai déjà essayé. Un nouveau user, tout neuf, je ne fais aucune manip', je colle un index.html dans son répertoire "Sites" : pas mieux !

Une autre bizarrerie que j'ai remarqué: ce phénomène ne se produit pas si je mets les fichiers dans le fichier racine de Apache (je ne sais plus bien /etc/Webserver/Documents un truc comme ça.). Là ça marche, mais bon, pas très accessible comme répertoire...


----------



## MrStone (12 Mai 2006)

A tout hasard, as-tu joué avec le .htaccess ?
Si tu as une erreur 403, c'est un problème lié aux privilèges, qui peuvent être gérés par un htaccess ou par le système.
Si point d'htaccess, essaie de réparer les autorisations avec l'outil disque, ça peut pas faire de mal


----------



## iLooo (18 Mai 2006)

Merci MrStone d'avoir répondu.
L'idée de restaurer les autorisations était bonne, je l'ai fais, mais ça n'a pas arrangé les choses.
Le fichier .htaccess, il n'y en a aucune trace sur le disque dur (même en affichant les fichiers cachés.)
Bompi, j'ai trouvé le "toto.conf" dont tu parles: il est parfaitement identique à ce que tu écris.
J'en viens à croire que le httpd.conf est  corrompu.

-> Quelqu'un aurait-il un httpd.conf original SVP ??  (si sur Tiger il y a toujours Apache 1.3., ça doit marcher...)

Je suis vraiment embêté, car le serveur web ne marche pas du tout et je ne peux plus rien faire sur MySQL, PHP, etc...

Merci par avance à celui qui pourra me prêter un "httpd.conf"

PS: est ce que le user "root" peut avoir quelque chose à voir là dedans ? en suivant la procédure de ce site http://www.spip-contrib.net/article.php3?id_article=229  j'ai activé le user "root" comme indiqué ici http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=97  :  peut-être ai-je fais une fausse manip ?...


----------



## MrStone (19 Mai 2006)

Normalement dans ton dossier httpd (/etc/httpd) tu dois trouver un fichier qui se nomme httpd.conf.default.
Il représente justement le fichier de configuration par défaut, tel que livré avec le système. Tu peux essayer de remplacer ton fichier de conf par celui-ci et voir ce que ça donne...
Si tu ne le trouves pas (je n'ai que Tiger sous la main, et aucune idée si ça marche pareil avec les versions antérieures), envoie-moi un MP je te le ferai suivre.

A propos de l'utilisation du root, je ne peux pas te répondre, mais il est possible que tes autorisations d'accès ne soient définies que pour l'utilisateur root, ce qui serait l'origine de tes problèmes.
Cela dit dans 99% des cas tu n'as pas besoin (à ma connaissance) d'activer le root pour arriver à tes fins. 

Enfin, si jamais ça coince encore essaie de te tourner vers une solution du type  MAMP en attendant de réinstaller ton système. Si tu n'as pas besoin d'un serveur de production mais uniquement d'un serveur pour tester tes sites en local, ça fait largement l'affaire


----------



## youly (19 Mai 2006)

Question stupide : tu n'as pas écrit "Index.htlm"  ?

Le "i " doit être en minuscule !!!!


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2006)

Et puis "index.*html*" c'est mieux


----------



## MrStone (19 Mai 2006)

Là c'est sûr que dans les deux cas ça ne marchera pas   :rateau:


----------



## iLooo (19 Mai 2006)

après avoir rétabli en effet un fichier httpd.conf.default, le partage web s'est mis à fonctionner pour les autres users, sauf pour le mien, qui continuait de refuser pertinament.

Et puis en me creusant encore, j'ai trouvé, et c'est tellement évident qu'on va se moquer de moi de ne pas y avoir pensé plus tôt : le service de cryptage "FileVault" (dans préférences système/comptes/sécurité") était activé sur mon user, empéchant les accès de l'extérieur !!
C'est tellement bête que personne n'y a pensé et que, encore plus surprenant, je n'ai trouvé aucune mention de ce détail dans l'aide de Mac OS:  
[Le partage Web est incompatible avec FileVault] !!

Puisse ce forum être lu par les néophytes qui feront la même bétise que moi, pour ainsi être utile à qqun...

Merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2006)

Excellent !! Je n'avais jamais lu cela non plus ! Bien joué


----------

